# Lector Optico CD Player California Audio Lab



## pttk (May 18, 2007)

Estimados:

Tengo un CD *Player California Audio Lab DX-2* con el lector optico muerto, lo he desarmado, aqui tengo 2 consultas:

1.-No estoy seguro si utiliza el RAE 150Z o el RAE 0113 de PANASONIC
2.-Donde puedo adquirirlo (en Stgo de Chile)

Gracias

PTTK


----------



## pttk (May 28, 2007)

Estimados:

Bueno...., buscando e investigando encontre que el lector apropiado para mi equipo es el *RAE 0150Z *, que va dentro del RAE 0113Z.

Desarme el RAE 0113Z, tuve que desoldar los motores para sacar la placa de circuito impreso y pude tener en mis manos el lector RAE 0150Z.

El repuesto esta disponible en http://www.cm2.cl/ y tiene un costo de US$ 35, ahora solo basta ir a comprar e instalar, para volver a disfrutar de esta maravillosa maquina.

Gracias

PTTK


----------



## pttk (Sep 14, 2007)

Estimados:

Finalmente puede adquirir el lector laser para mi CD Player California Audio Lab DX-2 (RAE 0113 de PANASONIC), no tuve problemas para instalar, si fue necesario desoldar un par de motores para acceder a la placa.

Aún no puedo escuchar nada, la unidad lee el disco, de hecho veo como el lector sube y baja, pero *NO gira el motor central del CD*, ¿alguna idea? ops: 

Gracias

PTTK


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 14, 2007)

sacaste la soldadura de proteccion del laser?   (si tiene claro)      

Recuerda que los modulos suelen venir  ajustados.


----------



## pttk (Sep 14, 2007)

Gracias

Lo mire por todos lados, no vi ninguna protección, además el lector sube y baja, por ende asumo que esta funcionando bien.

PTTK


----------



## pttk (Sep 17, 2007)

Estimados:

Aún no puedo resolver el problema con mi DX-2, aqui les muestro un pequeño video, agradeceria ideas y/o sugerencias:

http://200.21.56.214/videos/dx-2.wmv

Gracias


----------



## pttk (Sep 20, 2007)

Estimados:

Luego de multiples pruebas volvi a instalar el lector antiguo, *este SI mueve el motor*, pero no logro que lea los CD's, a pesar que movi la regulación de la amplutid del laser, primero la gire en los sentidos de reloj e hice una prueba, no se movio el motor, luego la movi en sentido contrario 2 vueltas, ahora si se mueve, pero no lee las pistas de los CD's.

Llame al proveedor al cual le compre el lector y dijo que lo llevara tal vez podria venir fallado!!, uff!!, horas de trabajo a la basura, ya no confio en nada.

Cambiare el lector laser y volvere a probar, pero ahora al menos se que el antiguo no da para mas.

Atte.


----------



## pttk (Sep 21, 2007)

Estimados:

Cambie nuevamente el lector laser por otro supuestamente nuevo, pero NADA, se comporta igual que el anterior, es decir, no hace girar el motor del CD, sin embargo el original si lo hace, pero no lee las pistas del CD.

Alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## pttk (Oct 12, 2007)

Estimados:

No me doy por vendido, despues de intentar con 3 lectores de procedencia china, me consegui un lector original RAE133 Panasonic, lo instale y ahora gira el motor, pero sigo sin poder leer los track. He revisado la tarjeta impresa pegada al lector y nada, no hay ahi ningun elemento que pueda modificar y/o variar, en la placa madre tampoco hay nada.

No encuentro cual podria ser el problema. ¿alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## pttk (Dic 19, 2007)

Estimado:

Luego de mucho investigar, cambios de lectores y demases, tengo funcionando perfecto mi CD Player, una maravilla.

El problema finalmente *NO era el lector*, los condensadores de filtro de la fuente de alimentación estaban "pasados", ello tornaba inestable la energia y fallaba el laser. Cambie condensadores y deje el laser nuevo (que costo mucho conseguirlo) y ahora escucho FELIZ!!

Gracias

PTTK


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 11, 2008)

coreccion www.cm2.cl


----------



## Alva (Abr 6, 2010)

pata PTTK
Veo que has trabajado bastante con buenos resultados, yo puse un làser nuevo porque el anterior no leìa los CD y resulta que el nuevo no realiza el movimiento de subir y bajar , pero el anterior si, espero que no tenga que renegar tanto.


----------

